
Inside Obama's Stealth Startup - cjg
https://www.fastcompany.com/3046756/obama-and-his-geeks
======
sharemywin
This reminds me of a be careful what you wish for:

lackluster privacy laws + conservative social agenda + plus top notch tech
talent = Big Brother.

